

Best Books / Stories on Debugging - buggy_code

Hi!<p>I'm about to roll my own tools for debugging _analog_ circuits. I'm hoping to read stories of great tools to give me ideas. Things I've really liked are gdb, valgrind, the lisp machine's / smalltalk's abilities to jump right into the line of code that caused the exception, and some FPGA tricks with jtag.<p>What are some of the most inspiring debugging tools you know of? Any + all links appreciated.<p>Thanks!
======
asimjalis
I highly recommend, "Debugging" by David Agans.

<http://books.google.com/books?id=jynA9ECbBsgC>

It's both profound and practical. I did not expect a book on debugging to be a
page turner but I could not put this one down.

